# Amplificadores Clase XD



## juanma (Jul 27, 2009)

Para los que estan en el tema, han leido algo sobre esto?

Es una nueva configuracion, propiedad de Douglas Self, para Cambridge Audio.
Cito de diferentes fuentes:

_El alma de la fuerza del 840A reside en la tecnología, pendiente de patente, Clase  (desplazamiento del crossover).

Este diseño único da pura operatividad de Clase A a niveles bajos, moviéndose suavemente hacia una versión avanzada de Clase B en los niveles altos. Este sistema no debe confundirse con el Clase AB, que inherentemente genera una distorsión mayor a niveles más altos que el diseño de pura Clase B.

La tecnología  alimenta una corriente controlada dentro del estadio de salida de una forma nueva de manera que el habitual punto crossover de la Clase B ya no ocurre a volumen 0 - el peor punto posible en términos de distorsión - sino a un punto de salida significativo.

El resultado es una transición lineal y suave entre los dos modos de operación, que difiere significativamente de la transición abrupta y distorsionada de un amplificador de Clase AB._
http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/content.php?PID=111&COID=63&Title=Acerca+de+la+Clase++TM

En tubecad.com esta un poco mas explayado el tema.

Tengo entendido que el nuevo libro de Douglas habla sobre esto, dedicandole un capitulo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesante....MUY interesante idea!


----------



## juanma (Jul 27, 2009)

Es verdad, le iba a colocar el simbolo TM, como supraindice, pero no se si lo iba a aceptar.
Como dice mas arriba: Clase  (desplazamiento del crossover)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

O RLY! Clase ? La patentó MSN?

Ahora el punto de cruce por cero ya no está en cero? RLY?!

Apenas y le voy dando coco alos AB.

Saludos.


----------

